# My New Addiction



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

One of my friend realized that my cigar stash was pretty low after sending most of my sticks to some troops so he stopped by with 5 DPG Serie JJs and a bottle of trappist ale. Now, I knew the cigars were good stogies but I had no idea how great they were with beer...I think I just picked up another hobby/addiction.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like a great combo. Gotta love it when a plan comes together.:drum:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one sweet bottle and the smoke is kicking great pairing i think never had that beer!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

don't cigars go well with any beer???


----------



## brightpaths (Jul 4, 2007)

With that pair in hand, you'll have made it to the zenith of this week.

Congratulations!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

I drink alot of beer whiile smoking.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great combo, they both look very good.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent pairing - nothing like a good trappist ale!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

niiiiice never had either....!!! i do have a JJ in the humi tho...looks like a great combo


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks good. You guys are putting a hurtin on me with all the beer pics. Damn


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice addicition!!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

That looks like a great combo. I got to see if I can find that beer.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome combo


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Looks like a great combo; will have to try it when I get back to the states in May.


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

me likey!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

The JJ, IMHO is the best DPG. :dribble:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You got a winner there!! One of the best Belgian beers there is!! :first:
Great cigar too!!


----------



## slowburn (Aug 13, 2008)

theres a lot of good beer's out there. try em all.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Beer and cigars are a great combo. Try different combos therec are a lot out there.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Pete's got a new "Sin." Oh that was baaaaaaaaaaad. Enjoy my friend.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol Ken..thanks bro!

Toni: One of the best?? I can see why, that was sooo goood.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice combo there


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

don pepin!!!!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Love the trappist ale


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice bottle and cigar. Haven't tried the beer yet but that makes an impression. Cigars and beer, beer and cigars, a match made in heaven.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Give this one a shot Gary, I did some searching online and apparently this ale has to be authorized according to set rules to be labeled as a Trappist Product (there are 7 monastaries that brew their own beer). Alot of history in this bottle; I had no idea


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

can;t wait until i can have a smoke and a beer at my local shop!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sin said:


> Give this one a shot Gary, I did some searching online and apparently this ale has to be authorized according to set rules to be labeled as a Trappist Product (there are 7 monastaries that brew their own beer). Alot of history in this bottle; I had no idea


How cool is that? My wife and I travel a lot to wineries and breweries and love the history as to how they make these libations. We went to Italy and observed on a tour of this incredible wine they make and bought a case to have sent home. Sadly, the whole case was gone within a few months. I will have to do some research on this beer and hope to get some to try. Always fun to put a memory to the taste almost like my beloved cigars.

On a side note I read this about this beer,,,,( now I have to get some )

In line with a long tradition these Trappist beers are brewed only with natural ingredients: pure water, malted barley, real hops, the best sugar and yeast cultured by the abbey. These three types are thus 100% pure and natural beers.

The Tripel, Dubbel and Extra of Westmalle are living quality beers whose flavours develop over time. Thus no two glasses are completely the same. The flavour mainly depends on the age, the storage method, the serving method and the serving temperature. Wow!!


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Cigary said:


> How cool is that? My wife and I travel a lot to wineries and breweries and love the history as to how they make these libations. We went to Italy and observed on a tour of this incredible wine they make and bought a case to have sent home. Sadly, the whole case was gone within a few months. I will have to do some research on this beer and hope to get some to try. Always fun to put a memory to the taste almost like my beloved cigars.
> 
> On a side note I read this about this beer,,,,( now I have to get some )
> 
> ...


Yea, I hear what your saying 100%. The proper ingredients, patience, and care that goes into these drinks are definitely noticeable. My friend and I enjoyed every drop of it. Now, I'll be on the look out for more.
I've always stayed away from wines because I knew it would leave a dent in my wallet (cigars seem to have done this already but its too late to turn back). When I'm out of school and have a secure job I will have to take up the experience. Touring Italy and observing wineries and breweries...sounds like a dream right now, but a damned good one! That is just awesome Gary


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sin said:


> Yea, I hear what your saying 100%. The proper ingredients, patience, and care that goes into these drinks are definitely noticeable. My friend and I enjoyed every drop of it. Now, I'll be on the look out for more.
> I've always stayed away from wines because I knew it would leave a dent in my wallet (cigars seem to have done this already but its too late to turn back). When I'm out of school and have a secure job I will have to take up the experience. Touring Italy and observing wineries and breweries...sounds like a dream right now, but a damned good one! That is just awesome Gary


Hey Pete, when you get of school and get that job travel is another education in and of itself. You will learn things you never thought you would. I hope you meet your goals and that will be able to travel and enjoy those dreams. Trust me, if I can reach them they are there for everyone.

Enjoy those cigars and new wines.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

excellent combo. Love those JJ's


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Hey Pete, when you get of school and get that job travel is another education in and of itself. You will learn things you never thought you would. I hope you meet your goals and that will be able to travel and enjoy those dreams. Trust me, if I can reach them they are there for everyone.
> 
> Enjoy those cigars and new wines.


Thanks Gary, I appreciate the well wishes!


----------

